# SOLVED! -- Brand new Honda EU3000is won't start



## DaveW (Apr 25, 2020)

==============UPDATE==================
OK, Upon further investigation I discovered that this unit shipped with a broken spark plug cap just like several other buyers on Amazon have commented about.

A little epoxy glue to join the broken parts back together again solved the problem. NOW it starts right away.

It also solved the mystery of the "fuse" and spring I found running around loose on the bottom pan of the unit. It turns out they were from inside the spark plug cap boot, acting as spring tension to keep the connection between the boot and the spark plug.

i want to point out that there is no logical reason for me and others receiving brand new units with broken spark plug caps. There was no damage to the box or any of the contents. The spark plug is behind a thick plastic cover; which, in turn, is behind a metal side cover of the unit.

Honda says they test each unit. Somehow I doubt it. It's like shipping a car with one square wheel. It just doesn't make sense.

Anyway, anyone who buys this unit should open it up first thing to make sure the gremlins haven't broken off this critical piece.

==================================================================

I followed all of the directions to a T for first-time starting my new Honda EU3000is generator. The starter cranks good and strong, but the engine just doesn't catch.

In looking behind the front cover I found what looks like a small inline fuse and a spring just lying on the floor panel under the control unit. They are about 3/4" long.

Does anybody know where they might have dropped off of? I'm thinking it could be important.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

contact honda direct.
they will send you out a new spark plug cap.

there has been an issue with bad sparkplug caps on a couple of other models.
this could be a new thing not under a recall or TSB yet.

join the honda generator forum at
Subscribe: [email protected]


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

View attachment 7756

ok dave that part is the insides of the spark plug cap
here is a link to just buy one for the eu3000i $24.00 plus shipping
*spark CAP ASSY., NOISE SUPPRESSOR (NICHIWA Y-EZA)*
*30700-ZE3-792





Honda Power Equipment 30700-ZE3-792 - CAP ASSY., NOISE SUPPRESSOR (NICHIWA Y-EZA) : PartsFish.com







www.partsfish.com





I would call honda have your serial number and sales reciept handy when you call. they may just send you a new cap!! they just screw on and off the coil wire!! super easy to replace them!!*
honda power equipment Customer Relations
Tel: 770-497-6400
Fax: 678-339-2519
Mon. - Fri. 8:30 - 7:00 EST
or send them an email at this page


https://crrs.secure.force.com/service/pew2c


----------



## DaveW (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you for your replies. I'll be calling Honda to see if they will send me a new spark plug cap under warranty.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool dave!
let is know how things work out!!
Honda is the best in class for a reason!!
they are a customer service minded company!!
they take price in what they do..
and yea parts are not all made in the honda factory, just like all equipment parts are made to spec...
some times things go wrong at a vender level!
they had a bad batch of spark plug caps for the eu2000i as well back last year...
I had 2 of them here.
they sent out new caps for replacement fast. and free!!
they are super easy to replace.
just remove the small spark plug access cover and grip the wire close to the cap adaptor and twist counter clock wise till it un screws. then replace it with the new unit screw it on clock wise till it seats.
I used a bit of dielectric grease to help on the twist and seal.
it takes longer to get the gen out than the time to replace it!! lol!!


----------

